# Wasp



## Timoris (May 16, 2011)

I have already posted this picture in the B+W forum and the consensus was that it would be better with colour. I am posting it here to obtain feedback on it's value as a macro picture.







EOS T2i / 550D
f/16
1/40 sec
800 ISO
50mm Prime
Extension Tubes


----------



## orionmystery (May 17, 2011)

Nice capture.


----------



## ChrisA (May 17, 2011)

A nice image.  Works well in colour  - not seen the B&W yet.


----------

